

MapPLZ: Geo package for Go, Node, and Ruby - mapmeld
http://www.mapplz.com

======
mutatio

      mapstore.Add_Lat_Lng(40, -70)
      mapstore.Add_Lng_Lat(-70, 40)
      mapstore.Add_LatLng( []float64{ 40, -70 } )
    

Few minor gripes for the Go code; don't use underscores and don't provide
method signatures for all arrangements of values, all you need is
mapstore.AddLatLng(x, y)

~~~
mapmeld
How can I differentiate the functions for adding {40, -70} and two parameters
40, -70? Both would be AddLatLng.

I've asked the Go community about this before, and the suggestion was to
create a Location object with latitude and longitude. This is the type of
specialized API that I am trying to avoid. A developer should be able to chuck
their existing data at MapPLZ and get back a geo point.

~~~
mutatio
User's responsibility:

mapstore.AddLatLng(ll[0], ll[1])

Or:

mapstore.Add([]float64) / mapstore.AddLatLngPair([]float64) // or some
variation of

A lat/lon struct would also be good, removes validation of the float slice
etc.

